# Jordan's Furniture - Lousy Customer Service



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Gotta vent a little....

My girlfriend spent a BOAT load of $$$ on one of those king size "sleep number" beds. She _specified_ on the order that there was to be *NO* set-up, just drop it off and go.

Drivers decide to not only put it togther but proceed to JAM it up the narrow stairway to her bedroom on the 2nd floor.

She gets home and there's paint on the edge of the mattress (from the wall) as well as black ink (on top) and staples coming out of the bottom edge. A call is placed to the "customer care" line which is returned (with a horribly rude attitude) 3 days later.

After she goes back and forth for about a week, speaking to one putz after another, they're picking up the bed tomorrow.

Not ONCE did they offer to come out and look at it, offer any kind of compesation, nothing! I

I was very surprised since I've only heard good things about this company....

okay, rant is now complete...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

was it Jordan's employee's or sub contractors ?


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

the sub contractors assembled the bed and jammed it up the stairs....the Jordan's employees gave her the run around on the phone for about a week...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Fluck them...I won't buy there ever again from my last experience.

Spent over 175K on furniture for my condo in Cambridge...wanted to charge extra because delivery was via a freight elevator...only at certain times of the day.... Eff You...either deliver it free or cancel the order.

They delivered it free...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

SOT said:


> Fluck them...I won't buy there ever again from my last experience.
> 
> Spent over 175K on furniture for my condo in Cambridge...wanted to charge extra because delivery was via a freight elevator...only at certain times of the day.... Eff You...either deliver it free or cancel the order.
> 
> They delivered it free...


*SOT, so when am I invited over? I want to see furniture which costs almost as much as the purchase price of my house!!!*

*Jordans subcontacts goons who's only attribute is a strong back. How are all the ex-cons going to find work if you guys keep complaining about them?*


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

First of all I do not believe for 1 minute that they insisted on delivering the bed, something is being left out. They get payed a percentage of the cost of the furniture on every successfull delivery. If you say leave it here and sign, that is a delivery. Who would bother working harder then they had to delivering up a tight stairway. Three percent of a bed ,ya lets get it in

I will tell you what happened they looked to see were it was going for your wife and she showed them. They told her they didnt think it would fit, and nobody ever told the drivers that it was a drop off delivery because they never do. She says to the men do you think you can get it up there and I'll throw you a few bucks. They say yes but it could wreck the walls. She states no I dont care about that I just need it up there. They go ahead and get it in causing damage to the wall and piece. Now you figure hell I told the sales person I wanted it dropped off so we should be able to get this fixed for free. Well it didnt work and now your pissed. By the way damages come out of the drivers pocket so the twenty they got for bringing it up wont cover the repairs. 

Now for the future what these guys probably didnt know, What you need to do is get a moving pad or blanket and put it over the top of the box spring drapping it over the part that is going up or down first. The box spring apon delivery is usually in plastic. Now what happens is the box spring will slide along the pad even in pretty tight situations causing minimal to no damage to the wall or the product. The plastic makes it slide through easier and pad will stay in place. The boxspring does have a little give so it will slide through the pad unless it is not just a tight fit but a no fit. So when you exchange the piece which you can do ,tell them to grab plastic off the truck wrap it back up and do the exchange in this fashion and take your time. I delivered and moved furniture for many, many years and I was pretty good at it. I know what goes on to. 

The only time I delivered close to 175k in furniture it was to an actual Aribic Prince in Cambridge and he did not tip. The only thing you get charged for a frieght elevator is the time delivery because you have to reserve the elevator. Fifty dollars , thats nothing to someone that can spend 175k.

I am also not an ex-con I'm a corrections officer and half of you would have quit the first hour of working with me like many others because the were out of shape and lazy and never did real labor like 25 stops down town to the fifth floor in a heat wave. but when you need the money its worth it. Some guys doing the job are pill poppers do to back pain but not all ,and the ex-cons cant hang in that buissness because its real work and they are out of shape. We started at five in the morning to load the truck Tuesday through saturday and got done around five at night.Junkies dont last those hours. Dont piss on the blue collar guys that work for a living ,I did it for ten years before I went to my no labor job just like you guys. Anyone wants to see what a day in boston in the north end with a 28 foot long 12 foot high truck delivering sleep soffas and entertainment centers to the fifth floor all day is like be my guest. Most wont make it . By the way your not paid by the hour so no stopping on flights, thats for rookies. Straight up or nothing time is money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Woah...........


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :dito: smells like a troll thread


Nope...just don't want someone else to deal with useless crap if they don't have to...

For the record: my _girlfriend_ was at work when they delivered the bed. NO ONE told them to assemble it...

call this a "heads-up" thread...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sounds like Jordan's went cheap and hired a sub-par contractor.

like gooday , i worked as a mover for a long time and it does take some skill or at least experience to move furniture without damage to the merchandise or property.

Jordan's is not cheap and they should hire decent help.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Lemme guess ESL for you gooday?


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

something is missing to this story... 

back in the day I used to work for the original company that manufactures/sells the sleep number beds (Select Comfort). One of the major marketing pieces was that you can get this bed into any space, up any staircase. Unless they have drastically changed the design, those beds come delivered in a box which you then assemble in your home (ie; no box springs to carry, no large mattress to jam up the stairs...) The "mattress" is an air chamber and the "box spring" is a platform made of basically heavy plastic which is also contained in a box; you just carry the boxes to your bedroom and assemble it there. Either these delivery guys are just that dumb or there is a missing piece to this story.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Jordan's has a delivery window policy between x and y hours.
As the freight elevator use was during 6-9am and 5pm-8pm, that was outside their delivery windows they wanted extra I guess to hire people that could make it at that specific time. To that end I said no.



HousingCop said:


> *SOT, so when am I invited over? I want to see furniture which costs almost as much as the purchase price of my house!!!*
> 
> *Jordans subcontacts goons who's only attribute is a strong back. How are all the ex-cons going to find work if you guys keep complaining about them?*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT, I find it disappointing that you didn't tip Gooday for that delivery... </IMG>


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

girlcop21 said:


> something is missing to this story...
> 
> back in the day I used to work for the original company that manufactures/sells the sleep number beds (Select Comfort). One of the major marketing pieces was that you can get this bed into any space, up any staircase. Unless they have drastically changed the design, those beds come delivered in a box which you then assemble in your home (ie; no box springs to carry, no large mattress to jam up the stairs...) The "mattress" is an air chamber and the "box spring" is a platform made of basically heavy plastic which is also contained in a box; you just carry the boxes to your bedroom and assemble it there. Either these delivery guys are just that dumb or there is a missing piece to this story.


Girlcop21,

Nothing missing from this story and everything you said above is true, including the part about the delivery guys.

The order clearly read "no set-up" because my girlfriend didn't want what happened to happen..


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

that's why I get my stuff at yard sales.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> that's why I get my stuff at yard sales.


 I just wait till spriing when all the college kids put theyre stuff on the curb:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

How did they deliver furniture while she was at work? Did you just leave them a set of keys to go into your house while nobody was home?

Something IS missing.


----------



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

Just think if the Red Sox win the title this year its free!


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Jeepy said:


> How did they deliver furniture while she was at work? Did you just leave them a set of keys to go into your house while nobody was home?
> 
> Something IS missing.


Her mother let them into their house.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

So whats your number? Mine is 50.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I only tip for good service.



dcs2244 said:


> SOT, I find it disappointing that you didn't tip Gooday for that delivery... </IMG>


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Well, well, the mother was there. That would be your future mother-in-law which will explain a lot.  

My personal experience with Jordan's has been nothing but professional. Hope their service isn't starting to tank.

Message to Gooday: Lighten up FRANCIS!


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Call Barry and Elliot and tell them about it. Maybe they'll take you on one of their vacations with all the rest of employees.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I just wait till spriing when all the college kids put theyre stuff on the curb:mrgreen:


LOL you can really get some good stuff, especially if you can find out where all the international grads were living... they don't bother taking half their stuff with them because they are too lazy to ship it back home and they know mommy and daddy will buy them new stuff anyway.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Fancy shmancy yard sales.. Hoity toity furniture stores.. Ya'll are pampered.

I got 2 words.. Land & Fills.. Good stuff cheap and you can drink beer while you shop w/o being judged....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Fancy shmancy yard sales.. Hoity toity furniture stores.. Ya'll are pampered.
> 
> I got 2 words.. Land & Fills.. Good stuff cheap and you can drink beer while you shop w/o being judged....


I've gotten frustrated with that whole dump thing.

Ever try to find that second matching shoe?

I didn't think so....


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

94c said:


> I've gotten frustrated with that whole dump thing.
> 
> Ever try to find that second matching shoe?
> 
> I didn't think so....


Screw the matching shoe, you ever try and find the second matching foot?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Any one see the latest South Park episode about the homeless?t: Got any spare change?:2c:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

94c said:


> I've gotten frustrated with that whole dump thing.
> 
> Ever try to find that second matching shoe?
> 
> I didn't think so....


Matching shoe??? Like I said, pampered...


----------

